# Red Lobster



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Saturday night at Red Lobster. Big, bearded, mountain of a man barking at drivers and customers alike, disrespecting all. Had to separate the hot food from the cold/frozen desserts for a customer with a great tip.

Sunday night at the same Red Lobster. Same jerk disrespecting everyone. Had to again separate hot food from cold for a customer that had provided a humongous tip.

Asked the bear why Red Lobster was providing the same take-out service as McDonalds. He was taken aback. Asked again, why are you placing hot food in the same bag as cold food: as McDonald's does? What horrible service. His demeanor shrunk by half and the decibel level lowered by 90 prrcent. He thanked me and I went on my way.

As I reread my post, it does not seem very dramatic at all. However, the guy was a dick, deserving of scorn. I applied it in a low-key fashion and he got the message, I suppose. We will see next week.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Judge and Jury said:


> Saturday night at Red Lobster. Big, bearded, mountain of a man barking at drivers and customers alike, disrespecting all. Had to separate the hot food from the cold/frozen desserts for a customer with a great tip.
> 
> Sunday night at the same Red Lobster. Same jerk disrespecting everyone. Had to again separate hot food from cold for a customer that had provided a humongous tip.
> 
> ...


I would blacklist this restaurant.


----------



## LazyBumBunny (Jul 12, 2019)

All bears need love man


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I would blacklist this restaurant.


Huge tips, and I mean huge, for these 2 orders. Also, the orders were ready even though I arrived 10 to 20 minutes before pick up time. Assholes don't bother me. I pick and choose when to make my opinion heard. Also, did I mention that the tips were outrageous? I would have waited over an hour based on the tips.



LazyBumBunny said:


> All bears need love man


And I am guessing bunnys likewise.


----------



## Realist2019 (Nov 4, 2019)

So you go into the bags and touch the different containers. I never do that, since most of the pick-ups in my area have sealed bags. If McDonalds wants to put the drinks and food together, that's on them. My job is to get the food to the customer quickly as possible without spills. That's it. I get awesome tips doing just that. Not interested in going thru folks bags. Easier to pass infections too


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

Judge and Jury said:


> Huge tips, and I mean huge, for these 2 orders. Also, the orders were ready even though I arrived 10 to 20 minutes before pick up time. @@@@@@@@ don't bother me. I pick and choose when to make my opinion heard. Also, did I mention that the tips were outrageous? I would have waited over an hour based on the tips.
> 
> 
> And I am guessing bunnys likewise.


What was the tip amounts?


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

You touch the containers to separate food? That may be considering tampering...once food is giving to me, I am not going in the bag.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> Asked the bear why Red Lobster was providing the same take-out service as McDonalds.


He was not a bear. Bears don't give food away, for any reason, ever! Unless he was your momma!


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I would blacklist this restaurant.


Like you have any power &#129315;


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

2Cents said:


> Like you have any power &#129315;


I reject red lobster, red robin, cheesecake factory etc.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

In my area, I take red lobster. Sometimes it takes lil longer but this is usually restaurant I get $100 dollars order with $20-40 tips. Except if I notice it’s going to the hood... then it’s just luck


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Realist2019 said:


> So you go into the bags and touch the different containers. I never do that, since most of the pick-ups in my area have sealed bags. If McDonalds wants to put the drinks and food together, that's on them. My job is to get the food to the customer quickly as possible without spills. That's it. I get awesome tips doing just that. Not interested in going thru folks bags. Easier to pass infections too


Yes. Unsealed bags for this restaurant. Face mask and hands like a cactus from so much sanitizer. Further, I ask all restaurants to repackage the food to separate hot and cold foods. I have a shit load of various insulated bags in my vehicle. Further, the tip potential between McDonald's and Red Lobster is huge. I did not realize until you mentioned it, but I have only received 3 or 4 offers for McDonald's over the last month and the offers were all over $8.50 for a short drive. 
Please keep accepting the McDonald's orders with your shit attitude while I ensure my generous tipping customers get their hot food hot and their desserts cold.



Don'tchasethesurge said:


> You touch the containers to separate food? That may be considering tampering...once food is giving to me, I am not going in the bag.


Repackage the containers while in the restaurant. Face mask and sanitized hands under the watchful eyes of the ever present camera in the sky. Provide hot food and cold desserts as provided by the restaurant to customers. These ain't McDonald's orders. Did I mention before, outrageous tips?



Uberdriver2710 said:


> I reject red lobster, red robin, cheesecake factory etc.


Mother's Day. Show up at 8:30 just in time to hear that all orders since 5 pm have been canceled.
I know that the actual orders have not been canceled for delivery apps. I wait 10 minutes after the pissed off people leave. I talk to restaurant employees, who then provided the 2 orders I was waiting for. Texted the customers about the situation and how I was able to procure their orders. Both orders were less than 20 minutes late and got huge cash tips on top of the lucrative in-app tips.
Rejecting mid-level and high end restaurants without taking into account the specifics of the situation seems counterproductive. Please feel free to reject them and take all those McDonald's orders.
P.S. Cheesecake Factory on Mother's Day had a line of cars that put Raising Canes to shame. Of course I rejected their orders because I scouted my hotspots beforehand.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Judge and Jury said:


> Mother's Day. Show up at 8:30 just in time to hear that all orders since 5 pm have been canceled.
> I know that the actual orders have not been canceled for delivery apps. I wait 10 minutes after the pissed off people leave. I talk to restaurant employees, who then provided the 2 orders I was waiting for. Texted the customers about the situation and how I was able to procure their orders. Both orders were less than 20 minutes late and got huge cash tips on top of the lucrative in-app tips.
> Rejecting mid-level and high end restaurants without taking into account the specifics of the situation seems counterproductive. Please feel free to reject them and take all those McDonald's orders.
> P.S. Cheesecake Factory on Mother's Day had a line of cars that put Raising Canes to shame. Of course I rejected their orders because I scouted my hotspots beforehand.


You were born to do this gig. Very impressive.

I dont have the patience for food delivery. Too many variables


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Red Lobster does this here too, they package hot and cold items together. I had it out with them about the wait times, 30 min+. They are one of the worst restaurants here to pick up from. I would have blacklisted them but yeah the tips are usually very good.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Realist2019 said:


> If McDonalds wants to put the drinks and food together, that's on them.


Firmly disagree.

Most customers that order from McDonalds will ALWAYS fault the driver and rate you low if the stuff in the bag is not right. I have tested this theory. Even when telling a every consecutive customer at the door that the bag was sealed when you arrived to pick up, they still have the expectation you are their last line of defense to double check the order for accuracy. Even if in most cases, they are not tipping.

I have one particular McDonalds that the GM and Franchisee has pulled me aside and asked me not to come back as a driver to pick up. As a customer I would be welcome. They were all bent out of shape after I had customers check the bag at the door and find out stuff was missing so now I making the restaurant open the bags to double check the order if I didn't see it being made. More than 75% of the time, there was something missing. I would say, "See. See. Now what if we didn't check it". Too may complaints about me wanting to double check the order and they had enough. Excuse me for wanting my customer's order correct. Seems your employees are either stupid, can't read, or don't care if the orders are consecutively missing items.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

2Cents said:


> Like you have any power &#129315;


It's not about me having any power. I am not delusional enough to think that my black list matters to anybody other than me. If I decline a request, another ant will be there in short order to pick it up. It is about me not wasting time with restaurants that have a high probability of costing me money.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Red Lobster order yesterday. $4.25 to go 8.7 miles. Sorry. Decline.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

The Jax said:


> Seems your employees are either stupid, can't read, or don't care if the orders are consecutively missing items.


^^^^ This.............100% this............


----------

